# I’ll probably never go back to delivering food



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So, I’ve been delivering food for the past 16 months, the first 12 months, pretty good money, $400-600 a weekend, the last four months the money has sucked, I was lucky if I cleared $200 a weekend. So I started taking passengers again this weekend. I made more in two days doing passengers than I did in two months doing deliveries. I will probably never go back to delivering food again, Unless of course the Delta variant screws everything and we go into lockdown again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Food is still a good option for if you want to work a few hours on Sunday mornings before football kicks off, but stay close to home.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I find if you take a few days off from delivering food and have favorable ratings, they will send you better and more deliveries when you start up again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> So, I’ve been delivering food for the past 16 months, the first 12 months, pretty good money, $400-600 a weekend, the last four months the money has sucked, I was lucky if I cleared $200 a weekend. So I started taking passengers again this weekend. I made more in two days doing passengers than I did in two months doing deliveries. I will probably never go back to delivering food again, Unless of course the Delta variant screws everything and we go into lockdown again.


The trick really is to do both. Leave delivery on and accept if great offer. Turn delivery off if you are in the middle of a consecutive ride bonus and don't want a crappy offer to screw it up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

